# husqvarna 40/45chain saw flooding bad into engine cylinder



## stev (Nov 13, 2013)

I have tried a lot of things and still flooding bad


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk. Have you cleaned and\or rebuilt the carb? We need to know what you have tried to repair the saw. Here is a link to the service manual to help.

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Husqvarna-Service-Repair-Manuals/W8700001.pdf


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

What have you tried? Sounds like there is an issue with the fuel inlet needle or the metering diphragm. I would suggest a carb cleaning and a carb kit.


----------

